# Nail Gun Cabinet Project



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

*Nail Gun Cabinet Build.....Part 1*

Well here we go….. I started making a Nail gun cabinet and this time I decided to take a few more pictures from beginning to end so some may be boring and not needed and some actually may be usefull to someone. This is my first attempt explaining the process I go through and who knows we both may learn something new. I am always open for some advice since I am a self taught woodworker. I am very close to finished project now and did not want to do all of this at one shot so I will do it in different steps. Again Suggestions always welcome…

So put on your seat belts and here we go….....

First I like to get my thoughts running by getting some lumber ready and in this case a cabinet for some of my nail guns grouped together and vision what I will need for room and what exactly I am trying to achieve. Just like the Drill Bit cabinet I got what I wanted to put in it rounded up and well you get the picture.









Hard Maple, Africian,Santos,Quilted Mahogany's….. Having 2nd thoughts on using the quilted…. Also several Mahogany crotch panels…..










Can't keep all Nailers in one cabinet but this is a good start on what I use the most. I also want to keep all the finish nails in same cabinet and notice how heavy they will all be….....

Purchased a bunch of these Mahogany crotch panels about 5 years ago and figured about time to use some of them. I paid about 25 bucks a panel…... and I did get about 45 of them. Good Deal? I think so. Of course we all know these type of panels do have some cracks so I will work around that the best I can. I layout my panels and right now the rails and stiles are not machined yet but this give me a visual of how I want to center the panel on each door. Mineral spirits to give some idea what to expect….










The sides,top and bottom I know for sure I want to contrast with hard maple so I go them glued up… If your woundering I put the funny c's to remind me how the grain is going. Best to alternate grain when glueing panels and I will usually note time on panel when it is glued up so I know how long they been on the clamps. 









Now I am ready to do the rails and stiles. Always best to cut all the rails and stiles at the same time. Here is a Hawk Panel Master. I love this machine. It took about 8 min to do them all…. 









Rails and Stiles are done and layed out on the panels I want to use. After I get them centered on the panel, outline the center opening, I add 3/8" all around for the groove allowance. A tad wider but It gives me a little to play with later if need. Then I can downsize the panels and get them ready for the Hawk….









Marking the 3/8 needed for the panel tongue. 









Panel Master again just turned around. Only weakness with this machine is not enough side support when doing panels so I use the trusty Micro-Moose clamps for support and stability…. By the way these clamps are great and made in Iowa…. I am a big fan of American Made Tools….. Tokk about 5 min to do both panels….









Well here is the Dreaded Quality Control check…. I passed… so far so good. Only took 3 Milk Bones to get QC off my back…..









Dry fitting the panels, so far so good….. Gotta buy more Milk Bones…..









After a light sand on the edges I will usually grabb this profile sander/mop sander and it works pretty darn good…..









Well end of Part 1….. before I do part 2 I gotta go get some Milk Bones…. Gotta keep QC happy then I will add the rest of the story….


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

Gshepherd said:


> *Nail Gun Cabinet Build.....Part 1*
> 
> Well here we go….. I started making a Nail gun cabinet and this time I decided to take a few more pictures from beginning to end so some may be boring and not needed and some actually may be usefull to someone. This is my first attempt explaining the process I go through and who knows we both may learn something new. I am always open for some advice since I am a self taught woodworker. I am very close to finished project now and did not want to do all of this at one shot so I will do it in different steps. Again Suggestions always welcome…
> 
> ...


I will be keep up with this series. I need to build something to corral my air tools.

Beautiful panel and great QC inspector.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

Gshepherd said:


> *Nail Gun Cabinet Build.....Part 1*
> 
> Well here we go….. I started making a Nail gun cabinet and this time I decided to take a few more pictures from beginning to end so some may be boring and not needed and some actually may be usefull to someone. This is my first attempt explaining the process I go through and who knows we both may learn something new. I am always open for some advice since I am a self taught woodworker. I am very close to finished project now and did not want to do all of this at one shot so I will do it in different steps. Again Suggestions always welcome…
> 
> ...


Very cool! Thanks for the details! I love crotch wood. It is very beautiful!

I have never seen that Hawk tool before. That looks like it really makes doing panels fun!

Nate


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

*Nail Gun Cabinet Project #2:*

Sorry for the delay, had some quality time with my 2 young girls and took full advantage of it….. This 2nd set is just getting the case ready and keep in mind this is being thought out as I go along cause I had several ideas on this project and have already changed my mind numerous times.

Knowing how big the cabinet is I already got the maple panels sized up and layed out my first task which is to mark all my rabbets and dado's….. Mark Both panels and take your time.









Then after getting all that cut and the shelves, I did a dry fit and all seems well thus far, notice QC is not far away….










Knowing how I will have the nail guns in the cabinet I made some dividers. In the stack shown there are 9 ready to be cut. Notice how I secured them together and be sure you can drill a pilot hole through them all or you will split some of them. A mistake I made, so I got am longer drill bit and just used several screws 2 on each side. 
I marked very clearly where the screws were and made my easy curve for the bandsaw and sander. 









After the bandsaw and sander cut off the waste, make darn sure you secure these to the table and fence. 









Now you kinda see the vision as it unfolds, Since I have a lot of the blue bins sitting around it occured to me they would make perfect holding bins for the different size nails and staples. There will be 2 rows of them and still have half a shelf for misc if need. Notice I left room for a few more cause if you are like me you let a few buddys BORROW them and are still waiting to get them BACK…. I not referring to Todd or Danny in any way… ;-O Honest Guys…...


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

Gshepherd said:


> *Nail Gun Cabinet Project #2:*
> 
> Sorry for the delay, had some quality time with my 2 young girls and took full advantage of it….. This 2nd set is just getting the case ready and keep in mind this is being thought out as I go along cause I had several ideas on this project and have already changed my mind numerous times.
> 
> ...


That is coming along really nicely! I like the way you think and work!!!!

Thanks for the info, tips and inspiration.

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

*Finally........*

Well I finally got the finishing touches done and here is the final result.

A blissfull moment here… Took my measurments for the rails on the face frame they were all cut the same and they fit perfect. This pic shows the before they were glued and a few 23ga brads. Sanding before assembly sure makes life easier.









This pic shows the crown moulding installed with built up bracing that will give it the strength needed. Several screw were put on the backside of the crown. All Pieces were screwed down and glued as well….. Making good marks where all the screws went for future reference.









Here is the top secured to the bracing and the so called cleat in place. There will be 3 deck screws holding the cleat to the wall and 2 screws from the cabinet to the cleat on top. Button plugs will just be in place so they can be removed to take it down if needed. The cleat is hard maple 16 o.c. and measures 1 1/4×1 1/2×19 inches. 3 in deck screws will do the job.


















Touch up sanding, 3 coats of Danish Oil inside and out. The panels had 3 coats of d.o. before they were put together. The one more after final assembly. The jury is still out on the door handles, which may be changed out later.

Now every gun has it's place and all the brads/stapes have a new home. And still room for a few more… Notice the Bins are clearly marked….. Instead of cutting paper to slide in the little slots I used 1/8 Dry ease board. A touch of super glue will keep them secured to the bins. Now they can be marked and remarked when needed. After a few days the Dry ease marks will be a lot harder to rub off but with a little window cleaner they are good as new again.










Had to throw this in, Q.C. looking somewhat confused over me taking the final picture of the top.










On this cabinet I thought I would add some side rails to keep anything from sliding off the sides. The top was secured with screws,then plugged. Knowing where all the screws went into the bracing is a big plus….. Trust me on this one. 









Now since it is now finished, we all have a tendency to look back and wish we changed something… I can honestly say I do not know what else I would change. I made changes as I went along and for what it is and the function it will serve, it should serve me well and hopefully a generation down the road. I might add only 1 screw was injured in the making of this project and of course my ego…....Screw was drilled out and 1 more week of therapy I will be good as new…. Thanks…......


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

Gshepherd said:


> *Finally........*
> 
> Well I finally got the finishing touches done and here is the final result.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work! I absolutely think that is awesome that you made such a great cabinet for your nail guns! You do wonderful and amazing work. Thank you for sharing!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Gshepherd said:


> *Finally........*
> 
> Well I finally got the finishing touches done and here is the final result.
> 
> ...


Nice work! That would go nicely in my formal dinning room.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Gshepherd said:


> *Finally........*
> 
> Well I finally got the finishing touches done and here is the final result.
> 
> ...


Great looking cabinet, you must really love your nail guns to lavish such a quality cabinet on them.


----------

